# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Αντίστοιχα transistor

## billtsig

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες 

Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα αρκετά vintage μηχάνημα πρόκειται για το sansui 3000Α 

Το μηχάνημα δυστυχώς δεν λειτουργούσε στο ένα κανάλι , με λίγο ψάξιμο βρήκα καμένες τις ασφάλειες στο μη λειτουργικό κανάλι και όπως ανέμενα η αιτία ήταν τα transistor εξόδου (πέταλα) μετά από έλεγχο για βραχυκύκλωματα κλπ τόλμησα να κάνω σκάντζα με το άλλο κανάλι τα transistors, και όλα ήταν οκ τα ρεύματα ηρεμίας ήταν στις ονομαστικές τιμές και είχα κανονικά ήχο 

τα γνήσια transisotrs σύμφωνα με το manual είναι τα Β-170007 όσο και να έψαξα όμως δεν βρήκα κάτι οπότε ψάχνω για αντίστοιχα ορισμένοι βάζουν τα MJ21194G εσείς τι προτείνεται ? 

μίας και θα μπω σε αυτήν την διαδικασία λέω να αλλάξω και από το άλλο κανάλι να μην έχω ασυμμετρίες

Ευχαριστώ πολύ  
Βασίλης

----------


## kostasde

MJ15003,  MJ15024 Συμφωνα με καποιους στο AudioKarma  Και συμφωνα με την Sansui  ειναι τα 2SD218 or B-170007 or B-170008

----------

billtsig (10-03-19)

----------


## billtsig

Καλησπέρα! 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα θα ρωτήσω την Τρίτη τα μαγαζιά εδώ μήπως μπορέσω και βρώ κάποιο απο τα παραπάνω 

Αν ξερει και κάποιος άλλος κάποιο αντίστοιχο που να μπορεί να βρεθεί ελλαδα ας το προτίνει 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## billtsig

Τελικά από ότι φαίνεται την λύση μου έδωσαν ταMJ15024 τα οποία τοποθέτησα και το μηχάνημα κελάηδησε πάλι!!! ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## DGeorge

Υπάρχουν ακόμα μεμονωμένα τρανζίστορ στην αγορά; Ποιός ο λόγος; (από κα8αρή περιέργεια ρωτάω).............

----------


## billtsig

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο τι εννοείς μεμονωμένα ; αν θελει κάποιος προφανώς και μπορεί να αγοράσει 1 κομμάτι αλλα υποθέτω θα υπάρχουν και μαγαζιά με "ματσαρισμένα" για χρήση σε ενισχυτές 

Με συγχωρείς που δεν είχα απαντήσει τόσο καιρό απλά δεν είδα το ποστ

----------

